# chrisbird



## chrisbird (May 13, 2013)

Would someone please send me an owners manual and also a repair manual for a Craftsman Mod. 358.794743 hand held blower? Appreciate.

[email protected]


----------



## ncpete (Jun 9, 2013)

after 15 minutes of searching, I cannot find the manual. Perhaps you should contact Sears? It looks like that model # may not be old enough to be out of its three year warranty.


----------

